# Brake debate



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi. I own a 2003 Jetta 1.8t and am in need of some new brakes. My budget is $350 and under and i want a little upgrade over stock. I was thinking of the ATE powerslot and hawk hps pads. anybody have this setup and like it? Any other similar setups people are rockin chime in. I'm just trying to get more opinions on this.


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Brake debate (nomomk3)*

or would oe rotors mid upgraded pad and super blue be a better choice?


----------



## cmendes0101 (Sep 12, 2008)

12.3" rotors and some good pads


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (cmendes0101)*

do you really need to change the rotors? slotted/drille rotors wont do much on street car. just change the pads for now.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_do you really need to change the rotors? slotted/drille rotors wont do much on street car. just change the pads for now. 

X2


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (gehr)*

I agree. On my Mk3 I used good OE rotors and Hawk HPS pads. Bed them in correctly and you'll be please. The pads bite nice and hard with minimal brake dust. Very consistent braking as well.


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

Agreed with others. Go with the slotted/drilled/BBK when you go on a race track. Even for Auto X a good set of pads with OE rotors is more than enough.


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (commanderb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *commanderb94* »_Agreed with others. Go with the slotted/drilled/BBK when you go on a race track. Even for Auto X a good set of pads with OE rotors is more than enough. 
this is the route im heading


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Brake debate (nomomk3)*

*ATE powerslot and hawk hps pads. * 
Why go with a higher operating temp pad and stck rotor . I recomend dooing both


----------



## Urbanfundamentalist (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Brake debate (nomomk3)*

New Rotors (if they need it), new pads (slightly more aggressive but still streetable) and Stainless Steel lines should give you a little upgrade while staying in your budget..


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (nomomk3)*

If you want a BBK check out WilWood. THey are inexpensive, light weight, and offer the same performance as the Brembos. For under a grand you get the 4 POTS and all hardware including stainless steel lines. They are also a 2 piece rotor. For another $660 you get the Brembo 1 piece rotor. It's slightly larger, but heavier too and it isn't a 2 piece setup. 
http://www.wilwood.com
Well for my 02 GTI it's $959. Depending on what year your GTI is it may cost more or less.


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (commanderb94)*

read the thread before you post. My budget is 350 and under
_Quote, originally posted by *commanderb94* »_If you want a BBK check out WilWood. THey are inexpensive, light weight, and offer the same performance as the Brembos. For under a grand you get the 4 POTS and all hardware including stainless steel lines. They are also a 2 piece rotor. For another $660 you get the Brembo 1 piece rotor. It's slightly larger, but heavier too and it isn't a 2 piece setup. 
http://www.wilwood.com
Well for my 02 GTI it's $959. Depending on what year your GTI is it may cost more or less.

read the thread before you post. My budget is 350 and under


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (nomomk3)*

I did but like I said, later on down the road if you _choose_ to go that route then go for one. Otherwise (like i said in my original post) a good set of pads and rotors is fine. I use the Duralast A pads and rotors for my setup. Also a good set of tires help with braking too.


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Brembo rotors and a decent pad set is the way to go.


----------

